# Dvorak Piano Trios



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

If like me until this week you have not listened beyond Dvorak's 4th Piano Trio Op 90, do listen to No.3 Op 65 - it is another great trio with some lovely moments. 

Any of his other trios recommended?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I think very highly of all of them including the 1st which gets criticism for being too sprawling.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

juliante said:


> If like me until this week you have not listened beyond Dvorak's 4th Piano Trio Op 90, do listen to No.3 Op 65 - it is another great trio with some lovely moments.
> 
> Any of his other trios recommended?


I think that the Op.65 is one of the very greatest of works of its kind.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sure it's out there somewhere, but I have yet to come across any "bad" Dvorak.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Try this disc. The 1st and 2nd piano trios are quite lovely and this is a super recording and performance of both.


----------

